# Charbroiled swordfish with citrus salsa



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4 5 oz swordfish steaks
1 red grapefruit peeled and sectioned
2 oranges peeled and sectioned
2 limes peeled and sectioned
2 lemons peeled and sectioned
1 cup EACH, red, yellow, orange, green bell pepper
1 med-lrg onion diced
1 tb sliced cilantro
1 tb chopped mint
1 oz tequila (I use padron)
1 tb corn oil
dash salt
dash pepper

STEP 1- Prepare salsa, Mix all ingredients (except swordfish), corn oil, salt and pepper. Let marinate for at least 2 hours. 

STEP 2- Grill swordfish, season the swordfish steas with salt and pepper to taste. Brush lightly with 1 tbs corn oil and grill. 3-5 mins

STEP 3- Spoon salsa over swordfish. garnish with mint sprigs. 

I serve this with saffron rice, asparagus and baby carrots.


----------

